# 1,000 cash



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

On the 25th 0f October Tarantulabarn offered 12" Surinam Cane Toads for sale for £95.00.

I felt they were exagerating the size of their specimens and asked for clear photo's. No photo's were forthcoming and the thread, has now been closed.

SO I NOW OFFICIALLY MAKE AN OFFER OF ONE THOUSAND POUNDS FOR A CANE TOAD THAT IS 12" OR MORE (I'm not interesed in less than this)

Please pm me.

Andy:2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

SVL or nose to toe?


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

bothrops said:


> SVL or nose to toe?



On the 25th 0f October Tarantulabarn offered 12" Surinam Cane Toads for sale for £95.00.

I felt they were exagerating the size of their specimens and asked for clear photo's. No photo's were forthcoming and the thread, has now been closed.

SO I NOW OFFICIALLY MAKE AN OFFER OF ONE THOUSAND POUNDS FOR A CANE TOAD THAT IS 12" (SNOUT TO VENT) OR MORE (I'm not interesed in less than this)

Please pm me.

Andy:2thumb:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Uromastyxman said:


> On the 25th 0f October Tarantulabarn offered 12" Surinam Cane Toads for sale for £95.00.
> 
> I felt they were exagerating the size of their specimens and asked for clear photo's. No photo's were forthcoming and the thread, has now been closed.
> 
> ...


there will be germans putting there toads on the rack to try and get that bag of sand of you:lol2:

cheers spencer...........


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

good look with finding one mate.

i read the title and thought that you want £1,000 cash for £1.00, so do i.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Uromastyxman said:


> On the 25th 0f October Tarantulabarn offered 12" Surinam Cane Toads for sale for £95.00.
> 
> I felt they were exagerating the size of their specimens and asked for clear photo's. No photo's were forthcoming and the thread, has now been closed.
> 
> ...


If you want a 12inch, you got to be the first person to see the batches of them come in from south america, because the yanks grab the biggest ones first to put into zoos and so forth, then we get left with the unhealthy small ones.
There have been a couple floating around germany for a good price but they get scrapped up quick.
You could probably get 2-3 surinams at 12inch for that amount of money aswel. :lol2:


----------



## rhysishere (Jun 29, 2011)

fair play your persistant, my goal in life is to get a chilli dog from my bro's local american diner :lol2:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> If you want a 12inch, you got to be the first person to see the batches of them come in from south america, because the yanks grab the biggest ones first to put into zoos and so forth, then we get left with the unhealthy small ones.
> There have been a couple floating around germany for a good price but they get scrapped up quick.
> You could probably get 2-3 surinams at 12inch for that amount of money aswel. :lol2:


tom when i put andys article up on the frog forum it's suprising how many americans have not got a clue what surinams are, they all have the smaller ones from florida and texas, when they seen the size of them they were all asking were they could get them from, infact i would go as far to say there is a bit of a market over there for them:lol2:, no seriously they were well impressed with the toads and the article, and other threads started of asking were to obtain the surinam ones but from what i read they were a little in the dark over cane toads, i think the germans are the people to speak to,

cheers spencer...........


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

If i remember correctly young captive bred ones were being sold at Hamm.Obviously you have the sellers word for it but by buying young you should be able to grow them to size yourself.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

colinm said:


> If i remember correctly young captive bred ones were being sold at Hamm.Obviously you have the sellers word for it but by buying young you should be able to grow them to size yourself.


but he's looking for a very big one normal cb ones only grow to 7-9"


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Surely you can grow it to that size its only a questiom of size of vivarium and amount of food.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

colinm said:


> Surely you can grow it to that size its only a questiom of size of vivarium and amount of food.


12" is very *large* feeding them lots only makes the grow faster not bigger.

also a small viv means they grow smaller but a big viv doesn't mean it will grow bigger, if so i'd be keeping them in 20ft tanks.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

fardilis said:


> but he's looking for a very big one normal cb ones only grow to 7-9"


they only just bred them in captivity early this year for the first time i believe so who said will they only grow to 7-9 ?
who has already done this to back up this statment as there not the fastest growing things i think you would be talking 3 years if your lucky more like 5,
i think its a good idea grow your own if you have time and patience on your hands but andy wants a 12'' sooner rather than later his preference good luck to him : victory:

cheers spencer............


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll take your grand, sent to my pay pal addy.. Heres a pic as proof










:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Ive got a couple of this years cb babies from hamm via a mate.I got them in august as 50p size toadlets,now 5" plus.They grow incredibly fast,and demolish a tub of large locusts in one sitting,and still look for more.Im fairly confident the female will exceed 8-9" within a couple of months.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Berber King said:


> Ive got a couple of this years cb babies from hamm via a mate.I got them in august as 50p size toadlets,now 5" plus.They grow incredibly fast,and demolish a tub of large locusts in one sitting,and still look for more.Im fairly confident the female will exceed 8-9" within a couple of months.


yes ive got some myself, we got ours brought from ham on the 15th of march just out of tadpole stage 10/15mm and one of my females is the size of yours, but you will find that there earlier fast growth rate slow's down abit hence why i stated a few years to get them to 9'' even 5years as this is all new and i think! dont quote me on this, but we and who ever else bought the toadlets are the first one's rearing cb surinams in the uk as they have always been wild caught and no need to breed them,
i think it will be a long time before your toad hits 9''svl but good luck as this is all new and i hope your right in the long run as mine will have the same growth rate hopefully: victory:

cheers spencer............


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fardilis said:


> 12" is very *large* feeding them lots only makes the grow faster not bigger.
> 
> *also a small viv means they grow smaller* but a big viv doesn't mean it will grow bigger, if so i'd be keeping them in 20ft tanks.


 That's not strictly true. too small a tank might _stunt_ growth, but that's not healthy.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

A lot of people have been bragging that they can get Giant Surinam Cane toads that are a foot long, however despite me offering £1,000 Nobody can even show me a picture of one that clearly shows a snout to vent length of 12" or more. 9" Marine/Cane Toads are common and Marine/Cane Toads from any part of the world can reach this length. I have never ever in my life seen a picture CLEARLY showing one that was 12" or more although a lot of people show ambiguous photo's claiming the specimen to be massive but none I have seen show a clear photo showing an accurate definitive size. Despite this I have heard people bragging that they own ones that are 15" and weigh half a stone, however I have never even seen a picture of one that is 12" or more and yet I am seeing more and more dealers advertising that they have, or can get, giant 12" Surinam Marine/Cane Toads. Even selling babies saying that they can reach this length, and yet I see no evidence anywhere of one that is 12" OR MORE.

I would love to be proven wrong and would appreciate a clear picture with a tape measure showing CLEARLY (No wobbly tape measures with the animal in the front and the tape measure in the background thanks) of your toad if it is 12" or more, even if you don't want to sell it many of us would love to see it. You can post via a third party if you want to remain anonymous. All these people who are jumping on the Giant Surinam Marine/Cane Toad bandwagon with their bragging are becoming tiresome. So let's see some proof please, or stop your boasting and bragging and do us all a favour.

Andy :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> That's not strictly true. too small a tank might _stunt_ growth, but that's not healthy.



that is what i ment. if kept in a tiny cramped tank they will (most likely) not reach full size. however being in a big tank wont make them grow bigger.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fardilis said:


> that is what i ment. if kept in a tiny cramped tank they will (most likely) not reach full size. however being in a big tank wont make them grow bigger.


 Yep. Anyway, size isn't everything...:whistling2:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Nothing so far then?

All these shops and dealers advertising giants don't have anything of that size then?

All the private keepers who have been bragging don't want to to back it up with a photo then? 

So basically there is no evidence of even a 12" one let alone the legendary 15"

So all these people who are advertising giants have heard of them and are labelling their own stock as giants, but in fact they have no evidence of one being bigger then your standard 9" Marine/Cane Toad 
which are no bigger than Bufo Marinus from anywhere.

It's all gone quiet now for some reason.

We're still waiting.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

To be fair to the original advertiser they were buying them in anyway so wouldn`t really know what size they are,only the size that they were told from the importer.

I think that your £1000 is safe,12" is a big toad,well 9" is a big toad anyway.Whats 3" between friends?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

colinm said:


> To be fair to the original advertiser they were buying them in anyway so wouldn`t really know what size they are,only the size that they were told from the importer.
> 
> I think that your £1000 is safe,12" is a big toad,well 9" is a big toad anyway.*Whats 3" between friends?*


Indeed.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

colinm said:


> To be fair to the original advertiser they were buying them in anyway so wouldn`t really know what size they are,only the size that they were told from the importer.
> 
> I think that your £1000 is safe,12" is a big toad,well 9" is a big toad anyway.Whats 3" between friends?


I'm not talking about 1 particular advertiser, there are many and the advertiser I think you are talking about had already posted pictures of animals he had received from the same supplier and he also still had animals that he had kept himself from that shipment because he had posted that he would re-photograph them, so he was advertising his future specimens based on what he has now himself and what he had received from the same supplier in the past. So in actual fact he WOULD have a pretty good idea of what he would be receiving because he was advertising based on what has previously passed through his own hands, not simply the exagerated words of a supplier.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I wouln`t worry about it.If they were 12" someone would have contacted you.I certainly would for £1000 so it proves that there are not any about anyway.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

colinm said:


> Well I wouln`t worry about it.If they were 12" someone would have contacted you.I certainly would for £1000 so it proves that there are not any about anyway.


 Heh- if I did have them, I might contact you to say :Na_Na_Na_Na:, but I wouldn't sell them!


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

colinm said:


> Well I wouln`t worry about it.If they were 12" someone would have contacted you.I certainly would for £1000 so it proves that there are not any about anyway.


I'm not worried


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Id sell my Mum for £1000 :blush:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

colinm said:


> Id sell my Mum for £1000 :blush:


PM me a picture of her, I might be interested.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont think so.
Back to the point wouldn`t you be better contacting Dutch importers as the Dutch seem to import a lot from Surinam (being an old colony)? When I have been to Houten there have been lots of Surinam herps there(not necessarily Cane Toads).


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

a bag of sand would get you a lot from me but not a 12'' surry if i had one that is,
im comprising a list of things i would let you have though andy i.e
my girfreind <well trained in amphibian husbandry cant cook>
my son <19 will eat you out of house and home>
my two dogs < bichon friese>
my 6 ferrets <4 albinos 2 polecats>
interested yet :whistling2::lol2:

cheers spencer.............


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

colinm said:


> I dont think so.
> Back to the point wouldn`t you be better contacting Dutch importers as the Dutch seem to import a lot from Surinam (being an old colony)? When I have been to Houten there have been lots of Surinam herps there(not necessarily Cane Toads).


I think this forum is big enough and has enough international contacts


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Most of the people here are British.For anything unusual you need to go abroad.Thats why I go to Hamm,you can get animals there that you dont see in Britain.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

colinm said:


> Id sell my Mum for £1000 :blush:


What's her snout to vent length?


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

spencerburgo said:


> a bag of sand would get you a lot from me but not a 12'' surry if i had one that is,
> im comprising a list of things i would let you have though andy i.e
> my girfreind <well trained in amphibian husbandry cant cook>
> my son <19 will eat you out of house and home>
> ...


You know what mate, I had you down as being a teenager yourself.

It's funny how you build a mental picture of someone based on nothing. I used to have a ferett, sweet things. You certainly sound like an interesting bunch. I'll have to come for tea when I'm down your way, wherever that is.:2thumb:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Uromastyxman said:


> You know what mate, I had you down as being a teenager yourself.
> 
> It's funny how you build a mental picture of someone based on nothing. I used to have a ferett, sweet things. You certainly sound like an interesting bunch. I'll have to come for tea when I'm down your way, wherever that is.:2thumb:


im up from you, gods country <newcastle> funny you should say that my girlfreind say's im more like a 12 year old, i can be demanding:whistling2:

cheers spencer...........


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

spencerburgo said:


> im up from you, gods country <newcastle> funny you should say that my girlfreind say's im more like a 12 year old, i can be demanding:whistling2:
> 
> cheers spencer...........


Fully grown men like you and me with toad habits are lucky any woman will even talk to us mate:2thumb:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Uromastyxman said:


> Fully grown men like you and me with toad habits are lucky any woman will even talk to us mate:2thumb:


you have a point, never thought of it like that:blush:

cheers spencer.............


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Uromastyxman said:


> Fully grown men like you and me with toad habits are lucky any woman will even talk to us mate:2thumb:





spencerburgo said:


> you have a point, never thought of it like that:blush:
> 
> cheers spencer.............


Do what I did with the boyf- convert them! :no1:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Do what I did with the boyf- convert them! :no1:


i've already converted er-indoors, she is better at feeding me phibs than she is me, hope you have the same luck with him-indoors mate :2thumb:

cheers spencer...........


----------



## euroguru (Sep 19, 2010)

*Careful what you wish for*

I bought one of the first of these super sized cane toads, not from Tarantual Barn by the way. It was huge, without a doubt, the biggest I had ever seen. It was just short of 12 inches in length, but weighed 2.7kg on delivery. I was told it was a long-term captive and had been feeding well. It lasted just over 1 week. It had clearly not been a long-term captive, it was extremely distressed the whole time, focussing solely on trying to escape. When it died, it was found to be absolutely riddled with amoebic parasites and had a greatly enlarged liver. I am extremely suspicious about the circumstances surrounding these specimens. Although I work in the phytochemical industry, my background is zoology, I've travelled the world, including Suriname. These toads are supposed to be sneaked out of a park in central Suriname, I can tell you for a fact that cane toads found anywhere else in the country are not exceptionally large. I know a dealer in exotics based in Guyana, she tells me the same, -she has exported cane toads from Suriname and Guyana, -nothing that looked like these creatures. I know the chain of custody with this animal and I am exceptionally disappointed in the lies behind the inflated price. For a fact, like pinkies had clearly been part of its diet, not morios as I and the person that sold it to me had been told.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

euroguru said:


> I bought one of the first of these super sized cane toads, not from Tarantual Barn by the way. It was huge, without a doubt, the biggest I had ever seen. It was just short of 12 inches in length, but weighed 2.7kg on delivery. I was told it was a long-term captive and had been feeding well. It lasted just over 1 week. It had clearly not been a long-term captive, it was extremely distressed the whole time, focussing solely on trying to escape. When it died, it was found to be absolutely riddled with amoebic parasites and had a greatly enlarged liver. I am extremely suspicious about the circumstances surrounding these specimens. Although I work in the phytochemical industry, my background is zoology, I've travelled the world, including Suriname. These toads are supposed to be sneaked out of a park in central Suriname, I can tell you for a fact that cane toads found anywhere else in the country are not exceptionally large. I know a dealer in exotics based in Guyana, she tells me the same, -she has exported cane toads from Suriname and Guyana, -nothing that looked like these creatures. I know the chain of custody with this animal and I am exceptionally disappointed in the lies behind the inflated price. For a fact, like pinkies had clearly been part of its diet, not morios as I and the person that sold it to me had been told.


You have a strange way of speaking and I don't really understand what you're going on about, where are you from?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Uromastyxman said:


> You have a strange way of speaking and I don't really understand what you're going on about, where are you from?


'Strange'? :lol2:

I'll give you _different_.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> 'Strange'? :lol2:
> 
> I'll give you _different_.


You and I probably have different perspectives on what's strange Ron:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Uromastyxman said:


> You and I probably have different perspectives on what's strange Ron:lol2:


No doubt. As to what he or she is going on about, they are suggesting that any super-sized toads available are probably artificially 'enhanced'- to the detriment of their health.


----------



## euroguru (Sep 19, 2010)

*Not that strange*

I'm from Bournemouth, i've been a private collector for probably 30 years, I'm not a trader. 
When you look at what Tarantual Barn is claiming, this is really quite feasible. Around 20 years ago, I had a Blombergs that measured over 11 inches. Also, the weight of 1kg, -perfectly believable. Aussie specimens have weighed in at around the 900g mark. They also do not make ANY claims on behalf of the supplier, either in regards to where they came from or what they've been eating. Whether you agree on the laws surrounding live pinkies or not is neither here nor there, the fact is that you have the right to know that this is what the thing has been eating. I've also had my share of cane toads over the years, they are generally very resillient, tending to suffer most at extended cold temperatures. When it comes to food, they are dustbins, however, wild caught specimens can be more hesitant. Of course, the reputation of Aussie toads eating from dog bowls is likely peculiar to just them, although I have had ones that would eat a thawed mouse in a bowl full of wriggling maggots. This creature was highly stressed, it's organs showed all the signs of things not being right, particularly the liver, -a reliable indicator of dietary distress or ingestion of something that is damaging during metabolism. I am a scientist, I have very, very good connections, but I'm not throwing good money after bad money, I have no desire to run HPLC's on tissue samples, etc. It was looked at by parasitologist. it didn't add up and was a spectacular marvel while it lasted, I guess like a goose must look like just brefore it's killed to produce foie gras pate or a fattened turkey before slaughter. As for what Tarantula Barn are offering, I would buy them, i believe their statistics are pretty accurate and the things are eating. I also believe that they will grow even larger, for that money, which is considerably less than I paid, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Disagree with you slightly on the dog and cat food, EG, the habit isn't confined to Australian representatives of the species; I have seen wild ones eat it when I lived in Brazil, and have tried it with toads I've kept here (just to confirm it, lol!). The toads appear to attracted to the smell primarily, and 'strike out' fairly wildly when they get close; without the usual 'target' of moving prey, it's a matter of luck rather than judgement, but they *do* eat it. I've never tried it with any other kind of Bufo though, (hmmm, I wonder if my Asian toads would also give it a go?) and in any case, it was an experiment; I wouldn't advocate feeding them cat food on a regular basis.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

euroguru said:


> I'm from Bournemouth, i've been a private collector for probably 30 years, I'm not a trader.
> When you look at what Tarantual Barn is claiming, this is really quite feasible. Around 20 years ago, I had a Blombergs that measured over 11 inches. Also, the weight of 1kg, -perfectly believable. Aussie specimens have weighed in at around the 900g mark. They also do not make ANY claims on behalf of the supplier, either in regards to where they came from or what they've been eating. Whether you agree on the laws surrounding live pinkies or not is neither here nor there, the fact is that you have the right to know that this is what the thing has been eating. I've also had my share of cane toads over the years, they are generally very resillient, tending to suffer most at extended cold temperatures. When it comes to food, they are dustbins, however, wild caught specimens can be more hesitant. Of course, the reputation of Aussie toads eating from dog bowls is likely peculiar to just them, although I have had ones that would eat a thawed mouse in a bowl full of wriggling maggots. This creature was highly stressed, it's organs showed all the signs of things not being right, particularly the liver, -a reliable indicator of dietary distress or ingestion of something that is damaging during metabolism. I am a scientist, I have very, very good connections, but I'm not throwing good money after bad money, I have no desire to run HPLC's on tissue samples, etc. It was looked at by parasitologist. it didn't add up and was a spectacular marvel while it lasted, I guess like a goose must look like just brefore it's killed to produce foie gras pate or a fattened turkey before slaughter. As for what Tarantula Barn are offering, I would buy them, i believe their statistics are pretty accurate and the things are eating. I also believe that they will grow even larger, for that money, which is considerably less than I paid, you can't really go wrong.


Like I said, you do have a strange way of speaking. And you've got no pictures of these animals you speak of.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

euroguru said:


> I'm from Bournemouth, i've been a private collector for probably 30 years, I'm not a trader.
> When you look at what Tarantual Barn is claiming, this is really quite feasible. Around 20 years ago, I had a Blombergs that measured over 11 inches. Also, the weight of 1kg, -perfectly believable. Aussie specimens have weighed in at around the 900g mark. They also do not make ANY claims on behalf of the supplier, either in regards to where they came from or what they've been eating. Whether you agree on the laws surrounding live pinkies or not is neither here nor there, the fact is that you have the right to know that this is what the thing has been eating. I've also had my share of cane toads over the years, they are generally very resillient, tending to suffer most at extended cold temperatures. When it comes to food, they are dustbins, however, wild caught specimens can be more hesitant. Of course, the reputation of Aussie toads eating from dog bowls is likely peculiar to just them, although I have had ones that would eat a thawed mouse in a bowl full of wriggling maggots. This creature was highly stressed, it's organs showed all the signs of things not being right, particularly the liver, -a reliable indicator of dietary distress or ingestion of something that is damaging during metabolism. I am a scientist, I have very, very good connections, but I'm not throwing good money after bad money, I have no desire to run HPLC's on tissue samples, etc. It was looked at by parasitologist. it didn't add up and was a spectacular marvel while it lasted, I guess like a goose must look like just brefore it's killed to produce foie gras pate or a fattened turkey before slaughter. As for what Tarantula Barn are offering, I would buy them, i believe their statistics are pretty accurate and the things are eating. I also believe that they will grow even larger, for that money, which is considerably less than I paid, you can't really go wrong.


i think it would of been better if you had of started at the begining as not many people will no but the toad he is on about is bufo gigantica that he bought of tom, it was a huge toad and wc wich explains the parasites and when a toad is that fat it's liver will get big it happens to people, also who no's how old these toads are, either way it was a shame that such a huge toad died,: victory:

cheers spencer...............


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

spencerburgo said:


> i think it would of been better if you had of started at the begining as not many people will no but the toad he is on about is bufo gigantica that he bought of tom, it was a huge toad and wc wich explains the parasites and when a toad is that fat it's liver will get big it happens to people, also who no's how old these toads are, either way it was a shame that such a huge toad died,: victory:
> 
> cheers spencer...............


I thought he said he got it from Tarantulabarn, and wherever he got it from there is still no proper photo evidence with a tape measure.
There have been articles about giant Toads from Suriname reaching over 12" for decades, so when he says he got the first real giant from Surinam from Tarantulabarn I have to wonder what he's saying. Because There were Toads from Suriname being imported into this country before Tarantulabarn were bringing them in. however even drawing on these stories going back decades that claim huge sizes of 12" and even 15" they had no proper definitive photo's. A man waving around a big toad on a photo and claiming it's 12" or more means nothing without a proper tape measure positioned clearly along the animal showing a clear snout to vent length. What tends to happen when people get a big oversized animal is that they exagerate its size even further, bragging and boasting for hours but never taking 2 minutes to photograph it with a tape measure. There are tons of tall stories and from time to time pictures show up on the internet showing specimens that are obviously a good size, but they photograph them at odd angles to make them look even bigger and often with children so they look even more enormous. If you have a real giant you would not tell people it's smaller than it really is, it's human nature that they would overestimate it, particularly when the whole point of the specimen they are boasting of is sought after because it's oversized, causing the very largest of the largest specimens to be really prized. 

In a nutshell, all these people who talk a good story, even going back to Blomberg himself, have never produced any clear photographic evidence showing size WHATSOEVER. All these importers and dealers and scientists (You'd think they'd take a photo with a tape measure) and keepers have shown absolutely no clear proper evidence AT ALL.

Where are the specimens in ZOOS, animal parks, private colections, display animals in shops. Plenty of people have read this thread and a importer/dealer would be searching like mad to pick up my one Thousand smackers for one toad, which wouldn't be so hard to get from me if 12" toads really were available, and yet between them they can't scrape up one. There's plenty of people on this forum who've claimed they can get these 12" giants from their suppliers in Surinam recently and yet they've all gone quiet now, but I bet it would give them great pleasure to come on here and take my money and shut me up, however, it still still remains quiet out there on the Toad Front. 
And please folks, no more stories without definitive pictures, it's just a load of blabbering hot air and codswollop spewed forth buy rambling fantasists who are boring the hell out of me.:whistling2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

He didnt say they were from Tarantulabarn,and the way I read it he was trying to help,not claim the £1000 .


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

colinm said:


> He didnt say they were from Tarantulabarn,and the way I read it he was trying to help,not claim the £1000 .


How did he help me Colin?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

By telling you that he bought a large ,expensive toad that died in a week and the fact that he thought that it died because of the way it had been kept and fed.Perhaps I am wrong but I dont see that he has any axe to grind and was just warning you.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Of course I was an explorer and an adventurer for many decades going as far back as when Queen Victoria was on the throne and I have many tales to tell. I've seen sights that would make your average man age 20 years in one evening and turn his hair pure white. 
My exploration has taken me into the heart of the deepest darkest jungles, into caves that some believed decended directly to hell. I have scaled mountains that the locals believed would lead me up to meet God himself.

These giant Toadies you speak of certainly do exist and were much coverted by the Witch Doctors who inhabited the fatoadars region along the ongo bongo. These creatures were as tall as a pygmy and as stout as a capybara, resembling the more commonly found Bufo in every respect and yet were bigger than the crates that we carried the teabags in. Now you have a clear understanding of the size I'll move on. This witchdoctor was brought in to bring back to life the chief's son, who had been poisoned to his very death, because he had licked a yearling specimen of the giant toadie and had been spasmed by it's paratoad glands. The witch doctor required an adult specimen of the giant toadie to be able to cast his spell and make his ju ju medicine work. 

He allowed me to join him on his hunt saying that I would bring him good ju ju, and he called me his lucky piggie. We went into the depths of the jungle where the beasts were said to leap out of holes in the ground, castrating a Tapir or a Springbok with one lunge. Sometimes taking a good sized woman or, a couple of fat old folk from the village just for fun.

I had my scattergun and a stout stick always with me, and eventua
lly the beaters trapped one of the monsters in a Rhododendron Bush.
They managed to get the beast into one of the large 145 litre really useful boxes, and there was no room in there to spare, now your getting a true idea of it's size. It took 2 porters dragging it on a waterbuffalow to get it back to the village, so the weight of the thing must have been more than a gravid muntjack. 

The wichdoctor began his magical dance of the toadking at nightfall and the villagers fled to their caravans in fear. Some believed the Giant Toadies were part alien, part man and part of a laboratory hybrid experiment. Eitherway they were off like a mamba up a didgereedoo.

The Wichdoctor had lit fires and strange beautiful coloured smoke arose from the embers, seeming to dance of it's own accord like demons. His two brightly painted assistants held the really useful box lid on until he motioned to them to let the toadking loose. Oh his command they lifted the box lid. I watched in terror, the witchdoctor stared wild eyed.............nothing happened. A full minute passed and the witchdoctor gestured to his frightened helpers to tip the box up and let the beast out. The Toadking fell to the floor dead. He had been suffocated........the helpers had not made holes in the really useful box. The witchdoctor cursed his helpers and they fled the village never to be seen again. The chief's son was never to be ressurected and the witchdoctor had to take early retirement. I awoke from my tent 3 full inches shorter than when I had gone to bed, but that's another story.
One of the villagers said they had seen someone feeding the Toadking several zingerburgers and a happy meal in one sitting and as all qualified herpetologists know, these meals must be fed several days apart, otherwise the inside organs can mash up and lead to a fearful end.

So I think I can leave all you doubters and cocksnookers in complete assurance that The Giant Toadie is no myth. You could fit one on a teabag crate with no extra space around the outside of it whatsoever.
And although I am now in the autumn of my years, I will never forget the piercing bansee cry of the Toadking, and I often awake suddenly at night, believing I have heard it's cry again. 

Please pm me for copies of my new book, Tales of The Terrible Toadking and other toad related stories.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You are a total loon- I love it! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Threads like this make me feel sad to be in the hobby, if i ever get to this stage i can see a suicide coming along!!!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Not 12" but not far off , spencerburgo your wellcome to pop over to have a look and verify there size 
steve


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

another pic


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Not 12" but not far off , spencerburgo your wellcome to pop over to have a look and verify there size
> steve


Do you think that they will grow larger?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

colinm said:


> Do you think that they will grow larger?


 
There big and really nice looking so im not really too bothered as im happy with them but potentially maybe a bit.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

monitor mad said:


> Not 12" but not far off , spencerburgo your wellcome to pop over to have a look and verify there size
> steve
> 
> image
> ...


10" then? very nice size almost as big as gigantica. 



colinm said:


> Do you think that they will grow larger?


they will continue to grow slowely throughout there lives but only at a few cm every couple of years.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> Not 12" but not far off , spencerburgo your wellcome to pop over to have a look and verify there size
> steve
> 
> image
> ...


i will pop over some time your not far from me, not to verify there size i just love big toads:2thumb: and they look nice and healthy compared to my two when they arived,

cheers spencer............


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

spencerburgo said:


> i will pop over some time your not far from me, not to verify there size i just love big toads:2thumb: and they look nice and healthy compared to my two when they arived,
> 
> cheers spencer............


 
Im popping down to Blaydon exotics in 5 miniuts i will bring them down if you want , if not just pm me and come over mate 
steve


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> Im popping down to Blaydon exotics in 5 miniuts i will bring them down if you want , if not just pm me and come over mate
> steve


ive just got back from ferreting im cream crackered what time is it open untill?

cheers spencer...........


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

spencerburgo said:


> ive just got back from ferreting im cream crackered what time is it open untill?
> 
> cheers spencer...........


5pm mate , i also go ferreting :lol2:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> 5pm mate , i also go ferreting :lol2:


yes i was talking to chris we have a few other things in common to:lol2:
by the time i come out the bath it will be a bit late will try and catch up another time: victory:

cheers spencer............


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

spencerburgo said:


> yes i was talking to chris we have a few other things in common to:lol2:
> by the time i come out the bath it will be a bit late will try and catch up another time: victory:
> 
> cheers spencer............


 
Yep no worries mate :2thumb:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> There big and really nice looking so im not really too bothered as im happy with them but potentially maybe a bit.


They look lovely mate, nice and healthy looking. And one of them looks very similar to mine in her markings. :2thumb:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

colinm said:


> By telling you that he bought a large ,expensive toad that died in a week and the fact that he thought that it died because of the way it had been kept and fed.Perhaps I am wrong but I dont see that he has any axe to grind and was just warning you.


Fair point Colin. I know he's got no axe to grind.:blush:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

euroguru said:


> I'm from Bournemouth, i've been a private collector for probably 30 years, I'm not a trader.
> When you look at what Tarantual Barn is claiming, this is really quite feasible. Around 20 years ago, I had a Blombergs that measured over 11 inches. Also, the weight of 1kg, -perfectly believable. Aussie specimens have weighed in at around the 900g mark. They also do not make ANY claims on behalf of the supplier, either in regards to where they came from or what they've been eating. Whether you agree on the laws surrounding live pinkies or not is neither here nor there, the fact is that you have the right to know that this is what the thing has been eating. I've also had my share of cane toads over the years, they are generally very resillient, tending to suffer most at extended cold temperatures. When it comes to food, they are dustbins, however, wild caught specimens can be more hesitant. Of course, the reputation of Aussie toads eating from dog bowls is likely peculiar to just them, although I have had ones that would eat a thawed mouse in a bowl full of wriggling maggots. This creature was highly stressed, it's organs showed all the signs of things not being right, particularly the liver, -a reliable indicator of dietary distress or ingestion of something that is damaging during metabolism. I am a scientist, I have very, very good connections, but I'm not throwing good money after bad money, I have no desire to run HPLC's on tissue samples, etc. It was looked at by parasitologist. it didn't add up and was a spectacular marvel while it lasted, I guess like a goose must look like just brefore it's killed to produce foie gras pate or a fattened turkey before slaughter. As for what Tarantula Barn are offering, I would buy them, i believe their statistics are pretty accurate and the things are eating. I also believe that they will grow even larger, for that money, which is considerably less than I paid, you can't really go wrong.


Hi Brian, I think I saw pictures of the one you had, and while it fell short of 12" it was probably still the biggest one I've seen. And this is why I think that one that actually was 12 inches would be absolutely unbelievably massive. The 2 that I have are about 9 inches but look impressive. They were extremely nervous on arrival and I literally left them alone to settle in for 6 months, and they are much calmer now and the larger one will eat from tongs, however I hardly ever touch them or bother them unless I clean them out as they are still nervous.
Also from your post I had a feeling that you felt that these particular toads harvested from the park in Suriname were markedly bigger than ones from elsewhere in the country and I wondered what your real theory was as to why this is.
I would like to know your theory. If you are uncomfortable posting on here please pm me your thoughts.

Cheers

Andy:2thumb:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi*



Uromastyxman said:


> Hi Brian, I think I saw pictures of the one you had, and while it fell short of 12" it was probably still the biggest one I've seen. And this is why I think that one that actually was 12 inches would be absolutely unbelievably massive. The 2 that I have are about 9 inches but look impressive. They were extremely nervous on arrival and I literally left them alone to settle in for 6 months, and they are much calmer now and the larger one will eat from tongs, however I hardly ever touch them or bother them unless I clean them out as they are still nervous.
> Also from your post I had a feeling that you felt that these particular toads harvested from the park in Suriname were markedly bigger than ones from elsewhere in the country and I wondered what your real theory was as to why this is.
> I would like to know your theory. If you are uncomfortable posting on here please pm me your thoughts.
> 
> ...


that toad was a cracker biggest ive seen in a long time but not a 12incher more like 10and half incher wich is alot shorter of 12inches. for me every inch makes a BIG diffrence on giant toads


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Oli P C said:


> that toad was a cracker biggest ive seen in a long time but not a 12incher more like 10and half incher wich is alot shorter of 12inches. for me every inch makes a BIG diffrence on giant toads


If you have a 9" toad (which is a very good size) and you say it's a foot long it's the exact equivelant of a 6 foot man claiming he's 8 feet tall, you're effectively saying it's 25% bigger than it really is, and this is a huge miscalculation of ridiculous proportions, so people are either not being honest or they're too dumb to use a tape measure and they need someone with the mental capacity to help them undertake correct measuring. 

This is why I now want to deal with straight forward plain speaking people, and why my patience may have worn a little thin with individuals who are not making themselves very clear or are a bit waffly. 
I am simply sick of tall tales, exageration (I'm being polite when I use the word exageration) and ambiguous photo's. :2thumb:

Cheers

andy


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi*

bottom line if tape messure is NOT on top of the toad LEVEL with its ass you aint getting TRUE SIZE snoat to vent. like you ive herd :censor: for years on size of peoples giant toads and frogs and an inch gets added here and there. 1 correct photo tells all !! i will always be looking for a giant toad if you ever here anything let me no mate its my dream to get a reall big one.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

Uromastyxman said:


> If you have a 9" toad (which is a very good size) and you say it's a foot long it's the exact equivelant of a 6 foot man claiming he's 8 feet tall, you're effectively saying it's 25% bigger than it really is, and this is a huge miscalculation of ridiculous proportions,


25% of 6' is 18" , so it would be like a 6' bloke claiming to be 7 1/2'
claiming to be 8' would be an added 33.333333recurring  
not exactly the same as a 9" toad claimed to be 12" which indeed would be an added 25%

just saying like , not looking for a row :lol2:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

salad dodger said:


> 25% of 6' is 18" , so it would be like a 6' bloke claiming to be 7 1/2'
> claiming to be 8' would be an added 33.333333recurring
> not exactly the same as a 9" toad claimed to be 12" which indeed would be an added 25%
> 
> just saying like , not looking for a row :lol2:


I wouldn't row with you Salad, I'm not great at maths, I was just pointing out that 2 feet is one quarter of 8 foot and 3 inches is one quarter of 12 inches. : victory:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Im going to clear some myths abouts the Gigantica.
She was 11inch bang on the mark, when fully woken from her sleep, when she was active.
The pics prove it, my foot size is an 11, and she was bigger only by abit, but she was bigger.
I bought the animal from Seanuk, who claimed it to be 12inch, i did notice she was leaking poison from the glands, Sean told me it was due to stress.
While she was housed with me, i caught her eating morios every time i walked into her room, which was when it was getting dark.
She was abit scared but seemed apsolutely fine to me.
She never ate one mouse while i had her, i wouldnt feed them to her as she was abit too fat anyway.
Seanuk told me she had been fed on alot of mice to get her to that size.
I sold the toad to Euroguru, which i now wish i hadnt of done, because like he said, she died within a week.
I didnt believe him to be honest, but yes it turned out to be true, and i am very very sorry that this happened, as Brian payed alot of money for this toad. But i payed even more to get the toad from Sean.
Brian has found out what was wrong with the toad and now the finger points at Seanuk because he oviously new thier was something wrong with the toad, but never said a word.

Iv learnt alot now from buying these surinams and now i wont do it again, too much money gets thrown down the drain on these animals.
And Brian i am sorry again, i tried to get intouch with Sean but he has not got back to me at all, which shows he knows something was wrong.
I gave you all his details, but i dont think you could get intouch neither.
There is nothing more i can say about the situation other than that she was an amazing toad, and i honestly dont think they will be another like her.

Thankyou Tom.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> Im going to clear some myths abouts the Gigantica.
> She was 11inch bang on the mark, when fully woken from her sleep, when she was active.
> The pics prove it, my foot size is an 11, and she was bigger only by abit, but she was bigger.
> I bought the animal from Seanuk, who claimed it to be 12inch, i did notice she was leaking poison from the glands, Sean told me it was due to stress.
> ...


She was the biggest Toad I have seen in a picture or in the flesh. And I confess I would have bought her at the time if I'd have had the money.
What is interesting is how the 2" difference between a 9" toad and an 11", which seems small, is actually huge when you see the bigger animal. A shame she passed away.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

bobo10 said:


> Im going to clear some myths abouts the Gigantica.
> She was 11inch bang on the mark, when fully woken from her sleep, when she was active.
> The pics prove it, my foot size is an 11, and she was bigger only by abit, but she was bigger.


I was informed that the toad was no bigger than 10.5" and i belive that. The pics do *not* prove it's bang on 11" i do think it is slightly exaggerated. For all we know your feet are size 7 or 8.
Also no way was she 4KG that's just completely oversized.

The facts are that, although she was clearly big, no pics of her from above
next to a tape measure at the same leval have been taken/shown. So if you wanted to prove to people that she was the size you say, you should have supplied these pics.


Also, why did you sell her?


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

fardilis said:


> I was informed that the toad was no bigger than 10.5" and i belive that.bThe pics do *not* prove it's bang on 11" i do think it is slightly exaggerated. For all we know your feet are size 7 or 8.
> Also no way was she 4KG that's just completely oversized.
> 
> The facts are that, although she was clearly big, no pics of her from above
> ...


Sorry i meant 3kg, Listen the toad was 11inch vent to snout, my foot size is 11 right.
Only the people that have seen this toad in the flesh can say what its true size is, and is was 11inch i can promise you.
You all might aswel call it the myth toad, because you seem to be having a problem believing what im saying.

BUFO GIGANTICA- 11INCH V-S-3KG-AGE unknown.
Thats all there is to it.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Uromastyxman said:


> If you have a 9" toad (which is a very good size) and you say it's a foot long it's the exact equivelant of a 6 foot man claiming he's 8 feet tall, you're effectively saying it's 25% bigger than it really is, and this is a huge miscalculation of ridiculous proportions, so people are either not being honest or they're too dumb to use a tape measure and they need someone with the mental capacity to help them undertake correct measuring.
> 
> This is why I now want to deal with straight forward plain speaking people, and why my patience may have worn a little thin with individuals who are not making themselves very clear or are a bit waffly.
> I am simply sick of tall tales, exageration (I'm being polite when I use the word exageration) and ambiguous photo's. :2thumb:
> ...





salad dodger said:


> 25% of 6' is 18" , so it would be like a 6' bloke claiming to be 7 1/2'
> claiming to be 8' would be an added 33.333333recurring
> not exactly the same as a 9" toad claimed to be 12" which indeed would be an added 25%
> 
> just saying like , not looking for a row :lol2:



God I have such a pedant for a husband.
Mr Pimp say's 
'Actually the ratios were indeed correct. 9 to 12 is the equivalent of 6 to 8. However the percentage was wrong, as they are _both_ a 33.333r% increase. 12 to 9 or 8 to 6 would both be 25% _de_creases.'


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

It shouldnt even matter what size the toad is really, its a god damn toad.
I can totally understand why someone would want a 12incher but iv learnt that its not all about the size now.
The gigantica was massive but lacked the patterns of some of the surinams iv seen people buy on here.
I know for sure there are 12inch toads out there but they will be either in zoos or at some random persons house i dunno, but they are around, just not in the uk thats all.

Next time i come across a giant surinam bigger than the 1 i had, i will measure it in everyway you want, arms, legs, fingers, head to the exact measurement if u want me

I do believe its all down to genetics, if the toad has good genetics to grow large then it will.
Dont expect every surinam can get to 12x 13x 14x 28inch, cos they wont, its the genetics that make the toad what it is, just like us.

No disrespect to any1 either.
Cheers


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> It shouldnt even matter what size the toad is really, its a god damn toad.
> I can totally understand why someone would want a 12incher but iv learnt that its not all about the size now.
> The gigantica was massive but lacked the patterns of some of the surinams iv seen people buy on here.
> I know for sure there are 12inch toads out there but they will be either in zoos or at some random persons house i dunno, but they are around, just not in the uk thats all.
> ...


 Who are you and what have you done with Bobo10???? :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Who are you and what have you done with Bobo10???? :lol2: :lol2:


 Bobo is Tom and always has been, sorry i was trying to be funny, dont think it worked :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> Bobo is Tom and always has been, sorry i was trying to be funny, dont think it worked :lol2:


 No it worked- that's why I was asking! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

How big do you think this it.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

This one looks a nice size.

See you tube link:2thumb:


Video: Cane Toad Facts | eHow.co.uk


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Uromastyxman said:


> This one looks a nice size.
> 
> See you tube link:2thumb:
> 
> ...



seen that one before (not in person) but i think it's about 9.5".




bobo10 said:


> How big do you think this it.
> image
> 
> 
> image



the camera angles/position make it look bigger. defo over 8".


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

fardilis said:


> seen that one before (not in person) but i think it's about 9.5".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA interesting?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

bobo10 said:


> HAHA interesting?


It's also puffed up to make it look bigger.

Pretty much no bigger than an average size adult.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

fardilis said:


> It's also puffed up to make it look bigger.
> 
> Pretty much no bigger than an average size adult.


That toad is the gigantica, its 11inch, ur not very good at guessing sizes really.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

bobo10 said:


> ur not very good at guessing sizes really.


When there are strange camera angles and the toad if puffed up?
She does look very large but i assued a lot less than it looked.
The pics are all from the front at the same angle, there is nothing at the same leval as the toad and nothing to compare in the background. 

This is a pic of one of my cane toads the day i got her. She was ******* inches at the time.








How big do you think?


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

fardilis said:


> When there are strange camera angles and the toad if puffed up?
> She does look very large but i assued a lot less than it looked.
> The pics are all from the front at the same angle, there is nothing at the same leval as the toad and nothing to compare in the background.
> 
> ...


Honestly she looks about 5-6inch maybe 7 at most.
She isnt big anyway because her head doesnt show a great deal of size.
Nice glands though.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

bobo10 said:


> Honestly she looks about 5-6inch maybe 7 at most.
> She isnt big anyway because her head doesnt show a great deal of size.
> Nice glands though.


She was 7.5 inches when teh pic was taken. She's a bit bigger now (just over 8").
I was just trying to say that with nothing to compare it to and unclear angles giving you can't give a good estimate on size.

EDIT: Actually looking at those pics again her head & glands are quiet wide it seems i was wrong:blush:.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*trinadad*


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Oli P C said:


> image


How big?

She has lovely colours.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi*

just over 9 closer to 9half


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Oli P C said:


> image


I like that toad, nice colours and looks really healthy.:2thumb:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi*

thanks. shes a good feeder and steady.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got a bit disapointed with this thread to be honest and I am amazed at how tiddly and teeny weeny some of your specimens have looked. I have been around to see my mate Dave today and he has a Toad that is so big he has to keep it loose in his garage and he feeds it on live Turkeys and rabbits. It's so big it's almost eaten his youngest boy. Anyway I was helping him clean out the the toad poo from garage today and I managed to get this picture of Dave keeping it in the corner while we did the shoveling. He calls it Bufo Titanica, meaning Titan of the Toads.
We're hoping to get some babies this year and we may sell some to the right person at the right price, if you know what I mean. Dave does not want to be bothered dealing with people direct so pm me if you have any questions. 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Is that the toad and Dave in amplexus>?


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

colinm said:


> Is that the toad and Dave in amplexus>?


No Colin Dave is happily married with a young family.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Glad you cleared that up.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

colinm said:


> Glad you cleared that up.



Yes we managed to clear up all the toad poo, although it's not easy as Titanica is so darned big.


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks to me more like a Kyapo war toad :whistling2:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

kroot said:


> Looks to me more like a Kyapo war toad :whistling2:


No that's Dave, but He has put on a lot of weight recently :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Uromastyxman said:


> I've got a bit disapointed with this thread to be honest and I am amazed at how tiddly and teeny weeny some of your specimens have looked. I have been around to see my mate Dave today and he has a Toad that is so big he has to keep it loose in his garage and he feeds it on live Turkeys and rabbits. It's so big it's almost eaten his youngest boy. Anyway I was helping him clean out the the toad poo from garage today and I managed to get this picture of Dave keeping it in the corner while we did the shoveling. He calls it Bufo Titanica, meaning Titan of the Toads.
> We're hoping to get some babies this year and we may sell some to the right person at the right price, if you know what I mean. Dave does not want to be bothered dealing with people direct so pm me if you have any questions.
> 
> Cheers
> ...



It is a very big toad:2thumb:.

Also i'm guessing that the guy in that pic measures 9feet from foot to top of head.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

fardilis said:


> It is a very big toad:2thumb:.
> 
> Also i'm guessing that the guy in that pic measures 9feet from foot to top of head.


No Dave's about 6 foot 2" mate, but don't let his size fool you, that toad is enormous, and even though we had no tape measure and couldn't give a clear size measurement, I would even stick my neck out and say it's the biggest one on this thread so far. 

Andy:2thumb:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi*

sorry mate but as you no i no my stuff and that ent no bigger than 8inches and 3mm and a half SNOAT TO VENT. dave must be a hobbit from a small inclosed locality probably near surinam


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Oli P C said:


> sorry mate but as you no i no my stuff and that ent no bigger than 8inches and 3mm and a half SNOAT TO VENT. dave must be a hobbit from a small inclosed locality probably near surinam


I think I sense genuine fear in your post my friend, because you know that you have finally seen evidence of the true beast toad, and he is beyond your reach. I'll ignore your comments about Dave, as he is a bit strange looking, anyway. I think there can be no further doubt that Bufo Titanica is the winner here.

Please pm me for advance orders for babies.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*mmmm*

ok its big. BUT WERE IS THE TAPE MESSURE


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Oli P C said:


> ok its big. BUT WERE IS THE TAPE MESSURE


Titanica ate the Tape measure mate, but I think that the exact measurement is a mere formality on this occasion as the sheer size and weight of the beast is simply jaw-droppingly phenomenal.:no1:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Oli P C said:


> sorry mate but as you no i no my stuff and that ent no bigger than 8inches and 3mm and a half SNOAT TO VENT. dave must be a hobbit from a small inclosed locality probably near surinam


No, Surbiton.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm getting enquiries coming in from all over the world now. Many of the major zoos and animal facilities are wanting to start up breeding programmes. Nature channels are looking to make documentaries and all the great personalities, Stevens, Nutkins even Attenborough are starting to ask questions: One said "how can this unbelievable behemoth be here right under our noses". I think he means the Toad.

Anyhow, I'll keep you all posted as things develop.

Andy


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Do they have the normal tadpole stage or do they have direct development ?


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

colinm said:


> Do they have the normal tadpole stage or do they have direct development ?


I'll ask Dave and get back to you Colin.


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Is this the same Dave who had the giant turtle 'Homer'?


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

Uromastyxman said:


> I've got a bit disapointed with this thread to be honest and I am amazed at how tiddly and teeny weeny some of your specimens have looked. I have been around to see my mate Dave today and he has a Toad that is so big he has to keep it loose in his garage and he feeds it on live Turkeys and rabbits. It's so big it's almost eaten his youngest boy. Anyway I was helping him clean out the the toad poo from garage today and I managed to get this picture of Dave keeping it in the corner while we did the shoveling. He calls it Bufo Titanica, meaning Titan of the Toads.
> We're hoping to get some babies this year and we may sell some to the right person at the right price, if you know what I mean. Dave does not want to be bothered dealing with people direct so pm me if you have any questions.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


there was me thinking the hobby was full of story tellers when it cames to giants. But now i have seen a true giant toad i just wish i owned it. After seeing that pic of the TITANICA the very same nite i had very best wet dream of my life. :blush:THANK YOU THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

kroot said:


> Is this the same Dave who had the giant turtle 'Homer'?


It could be. I've heard that Dave is often down the Red Lion bragging.:2thumb:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Oli P C said:


> there was me thinking the hobby was full of story tellers when it cames to giants. But now i have seen a true giant toad i just wish i owned it. After seeing that pic of the TITANICA the very same nite i had very best wet dream of my life. :blush:THANK YOU THANK YOU SO MUCH


Anything to help a fellow Toadophile Oli.: victory:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*giant toadophile*

never thout of it like that but yes i am a toadophile a GIANT toadophile and im am proud.:2thumb:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Oli P C said:


> never thout of it like that but yes i am a toadophile a GIANT toadophile and im am proud.:2thumb:


Yes you are Oli..........yes you are..........:lol2:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

So the European Shows have come and gone and still my £1.000 cash remains unclaimed. Not one person has been able to even show a photo of a Marine Toad from anywhere that CLEARLY WITH A TAPE MEASURE shows a snout to vent length of anything much over 9". Not one dealer, collector, Zoo, shop, explorer, adventurer, animal expert, world record organisation or tatooed weirdo can show us one. I think we can assume that even Blomberg himself may have been exagerating the size of the toads he said he saw, because he filed no clear documentary evidence either. All a bit surprising when you consider that a toad was named after him, you'd think you could at least be bothered to MEASURE IT PROPERLY if you're claiming it to be of huge proportions. It would appear that if someone has a big toad, that they cannot resist claiming that its even bigger than its actual size, and inflating their ego rather than taking proper measurements, which would be better for amphibian research purposes. 

Thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread. I think the toad lovers among us are all a bit sad that we saw nothing clearly over 12" let alone the legendary 15". Gigantica was obviously the biggest, on this thread anyway, unfortunately she has now passed away, RIP Gigantica. 

Thanks folks......I am going to take my £1,000 and put it towards a new combi boiler.

P.S.

Don't Exagerate it, MEASURE IT!

Andy :2thumb:


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

RIP £1000

Fun while it lasted though.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*Hi*

I think you should put that £1000 on a NEW bid for a 11+inch african bullfrog and title it THE NEVER ENDING STORIEYS:whistling2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

This thread has had 3,325 views 


I've looked at it myself at least five times

Even if we assume that is 3,325 different people, what percentage of those do you think are 'dealers, collectors, Zoos, shops, explorers, adventurers, animal experts, world record organisations or tatooed weirdos?

Even if ALL of them had knowledge of someone with big toads, you have by no means produced a comprehensive assessment of all the toads in captivity! In fact, I'd be willing to bet that the vast majority of toad owners around the world have absolutely no idea at all about your offer.



I'm not saying that 12" toads exist (The biggest I've ever seen are in this thread!) but I'm not sure your '£1000 reward' has been known about by enough people with enough knowledge and contacts to be able to write off a massive toad just yet......


Maybe a big sign carried above you head at Hamm stating 'I will pay £1000 for a proven 12" SVL toad - I will be at the next show with this sign' might get you nearer to a true giant...even if not, at least then you'd know that most of 'the scene' knows about the reward so if the giant is not forthcoming you would be more confident in your hypothesis.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Have you tried advertising this on other forums?, Such as Frog forum?




bothrops said:


> This thread has had 3,325 views


As said most poeple who have veiwed this thread will not be interested in toads.


----------



## Mike_Lyddon (Jan 2, 2012)

Ummmm, I think I might be able to claim that £1000


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*ok its big*

but wheres the tape messure? :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

fardilis said:


> Have you tried advertising this on other forums?, Such as Frog forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course - didn't even take into account that the title of the thread is '1000 cash' - Taking that into account I'd be surprised if even 100 of the views were from people actually (and as it turns out only coincidently) interested in big toads....


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Just found this pic.

(I know it doesn't get one for your collection, but it shows the giants do/did exist)












I've even taken the liberty of running it through an online snake measurer.

I measured my knuckles, they are just under 4inches across (measure yours). Even if we take it this guy has tiny hands and his knuckles are only 3 inches across then the toad in the pic is over 12" long. 












(If you put his knuckles as 4" across the toad measures 15" SVL!)


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Just found this pic.
> 
> (I know it doesn't get one for your collection, but it shows the giants do/did exist)
> 
> ...


I have this picture on the wall of my reptile room, and your calculations do seem to confirm its a biggie, and probably bigger than any other specimen I've seen, by a mile. What is interesting is that I am pretty sure this toad is from Australia, not Surinam.

Nice to see you've joined us in the Toadey Hunt Bothrops :2thumb:


----------



## monitored (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't get it? whats the fascination with monster wild caught, hmmm not really sure what age or how long it will live and weather its infested with parasites, finally as responsible reptile owners should'nt we be advocating captive breeding and letting the big toads live a stress free life and not one where if there lucky at best, will mean there confind to a cramped 8'x12' greenhouse (after all surinam last time I looked is bigggg)
P.S. perhaps people should be offering a grand for captive bred parasite free, more easier to tame, happier as all it knows is what its been brought into I.E. viv size, and an animal we can see and know with the proper care live to a ripe old age.
Cant say I'd pay a grand but I would certainly be interested in some captive breds anyone, anyone, hey this could be the new thread...
ATB Pete


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

monitored said:


> I don't get it? whats the fascination with monster wild caught, hmmm not really sure what age or how long it will live and weather its infested with parasites, finally as responsible reptile owners should'nt we be advocating captive breeding and letting the big toads live a stress free life and not one where if there lucky at best, will mean there confind to a cramped 8'x12' greenhouse (after all surinam last time I looked is bigggg)
> P.S. perhaps people should be offering a grand for captive bred parasite free, more easier to tame, happier as all it knows is what its been brought into I.E. viv size, and an animal we can see and know with the proper care live to a ripe old age.
> Cant say I'd pay a grand but I would certainly be interested in some captive breds anyone, anyone, hey this could be the new thread...
> ATB Pete[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## monitored (Jan 14, 2012)

Where did you get those toadlets from Spencer? I'm geussing there CB, and I'm hoping your going to tell me where you got them from or even better, that there from your breeding stock? I would travel across the country if I knew I could get a couple of CB babies even better if I was luckily enough to be able to sex them at that earley age.
I've got a 12' heated greenhouse and I would love to be able to have a go at breeding them when they come of age.
Atb Pete:2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

monitored said:


> Where did you get those toadlets from Spencer? I'm geussing there CB, and I'm hoping your going to tell me where you got them from or even better, that there from your breeding stock? I would travel across the country if I knew I could get a couple of CB babies even better if I was luckily enough to be able to sex them at that earley age.
> I've got a 12' heated greenhouse and I would love to be able to have a go at breeding them when they come of age.
> Atb Pete:2thumb:



I don't know if there being bred in the UK, but they certainly are in germany.

And there are some CB11 toads being advertised for Hamm in a few months.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

monitored said:


> Where did you get those toadlets from Spencer? I'm geussing there CB, and I'm hoping your going to tell me where you got them from or even better, that there from your breeding stock? I would travel across the country if I knew I could get a couple of CB babies even better if I was luckily enough to be able to sex them at that earley age.
> I've got a 12' heated greenhouse and I would love to be able to have a go at breeding them when they come of age.
> Atb Pete:2thumb:


they come from ham they were from the show on the 15th march last year great fun rearing them, start your fruit flie cultures of early as ours could sit on your baby finger nail when we got them and all they do is eat:whistling2:

cheers spencer.............


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

spencerburgo said:


> they come from ham they were from the show on the 15th march last year great fun rearing them, start your fruit flie cultures of early as ours could sit on your baby finger nail when we got them and all they do is eat:whistling2:
> 
> cheers spencer.............


They're looking really good mate, and I didn't realise they were that teeny when you bought them either.

Keep em going, I want to see how big they are in a year. This is good research for all of us.


----------



## euroguru (Sep 19, 2010)

monitored said:


> I don't get it? whats the fascination with monster wild caught, hmmm not really sure what age or how long it will live and weather its infested with parasites, finally as responsible reptile owners should'nt we be advocating captive breeding and letting the big toads live a stress free life and not one where if there lucky at best, will mean there confind to a cramped 8'x12' greenhouse (after all surinam last time I looked is bigggg)
> P.S. perhaps people should be offering a grand for captive bred parasite free, more easier to tame, happier as all it knows is what its been brought into I.E. viv size, and an animal we can see and know with the proper care live to a ripe old age.
> Cant say I'd pay a grand but I would certainly be interested in some captive breds anyone, anyone, hey this could be the new thread...
> ATB Pete


Yes, you're right in general. The facination is quite simple, -it's what makes us collect creatures that frighten the cr*p out of the ill-informed in the first place. My point was that I was told that mine was captive bred, thus it was less at risk from stress and parasites. iF i had known otherwise, my choice and treatment would have been different. And yes, whilst we should focus on captive bred, if it weren't for wild caught stock there wouldn't be much of interest available. The best policy would be re-introduction of a percentage of stock bred from wild caught, so that we are actually providing a service. I've been to many places over the years where return trips have demonstrated total anhialation of wild stock of very rare amphibs. Intervention and trade could have saved them. As for price, it's in the eye of the beholder. I would pay 50 grand for a peice of carbon (diamond) that comes from somewhere rife with child poverty, so paying what it's worth to you personally, as is the case with prestige cars, is no big deal. Often times, this stock will be bred from and generate a gain anyway.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

CB ones like these also...


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

euroguru said:


> Yes, you're right in general. The facination is quite simple, -it's what makes us collect creatures that frighten the cr*p out of the ill-informed in the first place. My point was that I was told that mine was captive bred, thus it was less at risk from stress and parasites. iF i had known otherwise, my choice and treatment would have been different. And yes, whilst we should focus on captive bred, if it weren't for wild caught stock there wouldn't be much of interest available. The best policy would be re-introduction of a percentage of stock bred from wild caught, so that we are actually providing a service. I've been to many places over the years where return trips have demonstrated total anhialation of wild stock of very rare amphibs. Intervention and trade could have saved them. As for price, it's in the eye of the beholder. I would pay 50 grand for a peice of carbon (diamond) that comes from somewhere rife with child poverty, so paying what it's worth to you personally, as is the case with prestige cars, is no big deal. Often times, this stock will be bred from and generate a gain anyway.


Well said Brian, I completely agree:no1:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*nice pics*

always nice to see pics of giant toads guys keep up the good work. I WANT A GIANT


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

fresh pics took them last night

































cheers spencer............


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

They look excellent mate.:2thumb:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*great stuff*

They look great spence. love the pic where ther in the water bowl head on. I think that a bufo marinus head on is a beauty to behold!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*fwaaaah*

yes im a giant toadophile LOVE THEM


----------



## monitored (Jan 14, 2012)

euroguru said:


> Yes, you're right in general. The facination is quite simple, -it's what makes us collect creatures that frighten the cr*p out of the ill-informed in the first place. My point was that I was told that mine was captive bred, thus it was less at risk from stress and parasites. iF i had known otherwise, my choice and treatment would have been different. And yes, whilst we should focus on captive bred, if it weren't for wild caught stock there wouldn't be much of interest available. The best policy would be re-introduction of a percentage of stock bred from wild caught, so that we are actually providing a service. I've been to many places over the years where return trips have demonstrated total anhialation of wild stock of very rare amphibs. Intervention and trade could have saved them. As for price, it's in the eye of the beholder. I would pay 50 grand for a peice of carbon (diamond) that comes from somewhere rife with child poverty, so paying what it's worth to you personally, as is the case with prestige cars, is no big deal. Often times, this stock will be bred from and generate a gain anyway.


Thanks for your support and ideas on the captive breeding, the whole reintroduction of any animal allbeit captive bred has got to be a good idea, so long as us humans dont destroy there habitat LOL.
As for the facination thing, I've been thinking about this, and I could be wrong but I think you could be partly right about reptile keepers who keep these animals because they are different, strange, can be large and impressive and have other attributes which make them shocking like venoms and there ability to inflict possible damage, however I also believe that there are collectors that have these creatures purely because they are fascinated by them regardless of how impressive they are to others, lets face it if you are truly captivated by a particular animal then you would like it no matter what size or different colour strain etc...the list goes on.
I classify myself in the latter, I love any herp regardless of the above factors, I geuss I'm just lucky and still see these animals as I did when I was a child fishing about in my grandads pond looking for frogs, toads, newts and anything else a young boy could put in a bucket LOL


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*my babys*

my young surinams.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Oli P C said:


> yes im a giant toadophile LOVE THEMimage


she looks a bruiser, she must have just had a bath to as she looks nice and clean:lol2:

cheers spencer...........


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Oli P C said:


> my young surinams.image


they look great were did you get them ones from and how big were they when you got them, you have toad fever worse than me and andy lol,

cheers spencer...........


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*thanks mate*

my bro got me them about 6months ago from a friend in london he had been waiting a long time for them.im very happy with them 3xgirls and 1xboy. and they have grown hell of alot hopefully one will be a BEAST one day:2thumb: they are ment to be captive bred and i think they are cuz there so steady.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Oli P C said:


> my bro got me them about 6months ago from a friend in london he had been waiting a long time for them.im very happy with them 3xgirls and 1xboy. and they have grown hell of alot hopefully one will be a BEAST one day:2thumb: they are ment to be captive bred and i think they are cuz there so steady.


there really nice possibly from the batch that came in last march they can eat for fun i hope you breed your own dubs

cheers spencer..........


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*yep*

they ent cheep to run!! ive got some hissers at home for food but im thinking of trying to breed them.the adults loved um and it was cool to watch them go down.they are a good size meal.


----------



## monitored (Jan 14, 2012)

Your both lucky to get CB, wish I could get hold of some...
If anybody out there is breeding? I'm more than willing to nagotiate prices.
ATB Pete


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

monitored said:


> Your both lucky to get CB, wish I could get hold of some...
> If anybody out there is breeding? I'm more than willing to nagotiate prices.
> ATB Pete


If I can find males I will be.

There are some CB11 ones being advertised on terraristika for Hamm if that helps.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*trinidads*

the smaller one is mine the bigger one is my brothers.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*no luck yet*

still aint got my giant yet!!!!


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Oli P C said:


> still aint got my giant yet!!!!


Nice looking set of surinams mate, you will get your beast, you just got to keep trying.
Get as many contacts as possible that know the trade well and you should come across a 11inch or maybe bigger.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*cheers mate*



bobo10 said:


> Nice looking set of surinams mate, you will get your beast, you just got to keep trying.
> Get as many contacts as possible that know the trade well and you should come across a 11inch or maybe bigger.


 i hope i find a giant and i wont give up but i dont think i will for a long time yet but like you say im talking to lots of people so the search go's on :2thumb: the two specimens in the photo are ment to come from trinadad not surinam from an exporter based in barbados well thats what my brothers contact says and i believe him! he is one of the rare people that dont seem to talk :censor: in the trade he was bang on with the sizes of both specimens before we got them and he has never claimed to have seen a 12incher like every other supplier seems to.:whistling2: I no that surinam and guyanan specimens can have the same markings but i cant say they are 100percent trinadad because i didnt collect them. but the guy seemed very clued up and he didnt charge loads for them wich is a bonus.most people and supplers say that the giants only came from surinam but that just aint true.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

My new male arriving next week


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*another pic*


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> My new male arriving next week
> 
> image


 
I'll try that pic again :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

monitor mad said:


> My new male arriving next week
> 
> image


Where from?



Oli P C said:


> image


Nice looking Toad :no1:.



monitor mad said:


> I'll try that pic again :2thumb:
> 
> image


Wow look at those glands.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

fardilis said:


> Where from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He's from the UK , delivery will be this coming Saturday night , the Glands are huge on him.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

monitor mad said:


> I'll try that pic again :2thumb:
> 
> image


them glands are amazing:2thumb:

cheers spencer.........


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Marine toads and a few different species on "Reaper" now


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Very nice looking glands.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi spencer*



spencerburgo said:


> them glands are amazing:2thumb:
> 
> cheers spencer.........


as yours matures you will find that yours will get bigger glands mate defo!!!


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Oli P C said:


> as yours matures you will find that yours will get bigger glands mate defo!!!


i think there glands are quite big now but his are huge that is the first mature male ive seen,

cheers spencer............


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

spencerburgo said:


> i think there glands are quite big now but his are huge that is the first mature male ive seen,
> 
> cheers spencer............


 Is it me, or is this thread getting funnier by the minute? :whistling2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats with a d Ron,Ron.A d Ron,Ron.

Now that could be a song : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

colinm said:


> Thats with a d Ron,Ron.A d Ron,Ron.
> 
> Now that could be a song : victory:


 That was very nearly funny- about 35 years ago...


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Well it amused me.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Is it me, or is this thread getting funnier by the minute? :whistling2:


 i was going to say get your mind out the gutter, but reading the last few post's i no what you mean now ron:lol2:

cheers spencer.............


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*precilla*

surinam


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

I am wondering whether any toads have surfaced since this thread was started in 2011.

In the last 4 years have any 12 inch toads, or bigger come into the country?

A lot of us would really appreciate some pictures if they have.

I've heard on the ground that shipments have come in with big toads.

How big are they? :whistling2:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm suffering from lockdown boredom and I was reading this old thread.
Does anyone have any big toads they'd like to share pics of.

Cheers

Andy:whistling2:


----------

